# why is elf oil so expensive



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

what makes elf oil worth $111.00 for 5 liters?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_what makes elf oil worth $111.00 for 5 liters?
















Umm not sure which elf brand oil your referring to but I have never seen more than about $60 for a 5liter container.
Who ever it is ripping people off.
http://www.autohausaz.com/html/elf-oil.html


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (AZV6)*

http://www.polepositionusa.com...9.cfm 
this is a different type of elf but still, im really just starting to realize that lubricants can make a huge difference so when i was just lerkin the oil forums i came across this. 
what make this so expensive?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*

That's their F-1/GP2/LMS/MotoGP/WSBK stuff, racing only.
Base oil will have a significant percentage of GpV
Additive package developed in house with Renault F-1
One of the more popular competition motor oils, paid for by some who get oil for free.
Other companies make oil of this level, but you can actually buy Elf's top stuff, if you can afford it.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (franz131)*

ok.. knowone runs this stuff daily do they? i couldnt see any advantage to doing this


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_ok.. knowone runs this stuff daily do they? i couldnt see any advantage to doing this

I wouldn't. No need to run race oil. Use a standard street car oil by Elf in 100% synthetic and your golden. Race oil is expensive and will not have the detergents that street car oil does. 
It may sound good but it will not protect your motor form the daily driving you do.
They are basically telling you can you by it if you want but it is not recommended for street engines:
ELF HTX 3818 is a multigrade lubricant for 4 stroke gasoline engines. It was specifically formulated to obtain maximum engine power for short or very short runs.
ELF HTX 3818 is particularly recommended for short, high speed runs requiring optimal performance, such as track sprints and qualification trials.
Jason 


_Modified by AZV6 at 11:06 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Race oil is expensive and will not have the detergents that street car oil does. 


+1
Extreme performance for a short time.
Plus it's not catalyst friendly and corrosive to bearings over time.
Amazing stuff.........in the right application.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (franz131)*

i was def not planning on running this daily or every in my current gti, but i was simply curious thanks for the replies without calling me a noob or flaming me


----------



## DASvolkswagen (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_i was def not planning on running this daily or every in my current gti, but i was simply curious thanks for the replies without calling me a noob or flaming me

stupid noob. just use water instead of oil, its pretty much the same thing. 
just kidden josh. o by the way, don't use water it doesn't work.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (DASvolkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DASvolkswagen* »_
stupid noob. just use water instead of oil, its pretty much the same thing. 
just kidden josh. o by the way, don't use water it doesn't work.









noob... bah your the one affraid to drive a real vdub.. mk3 gtivr > mk4 gli 1.8t lol







and the only thing other than oil in my motor is sand and that is only for polishing purposes once every 20k miles


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*

get the 5 liters blue elf gallon for 30.00


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (lagolfadel97)*

why do you say that?


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: why is elf oil so expensive (green JettaIII)*

i am prolly just gunna run castrol syntec that is approved by vw


----------

